# REALLY HATES BATHS



## hedgieball (Sep 4, 2008)

I need some advice on how to physically shampoo my hedgehog when she really, really, really hates water. Cocoa has never liked water, but I was able to give her a bath once a month for the first year of owning her without much ordeal. Now though she has a yeast infection on her skin and I have to bathe her once every three days and she's very unhappy with me. If she hears me start water before I come and pick her up she tries to get away. It doesn't really help to take her out before running the water, or even to put her on the other side of my apartment to keep her from hearing the water at all; she figures it out quickly enough when I put her in the water. 

I've tried it in my bathtub, sink, and a laundry bin. The sink she climbs out of if I put her down for a second, and she's hard to catch when she's so fast AND slippery. The bath tub works well (uses a lot more water... but doesn't get full as quickly) but more recently she's taken to running away from me in the tub so that I can't shampoo her, and she gets kind of stressed out. The bucket has high straight sides that she can't quite get out of at full stretch, and I'm able to shampoo her okay. It's hard sometimes if she's trying to get away from me and my hands are constricted by the sides... I think some soap has gotten on her face and that just makes finishing (and thoroughly rinsing) harder. I'm quite sure she's hated me the entire 2 weeks I've been doing this, and I'm not positive how long she'll hold the grudge. 

I'm basically wondering if anybody else has experience with extremely fiesty and strong willed water-haters and can share share some tips. Thanks!


----------



## paulwall31 (Oct 6, 2009)

i had the same problem with my female coco,best thing to do is get some oatmeal and put in the bath while its running with warm water. then let her sit in the tub for bout 5 mins, then take a toothbrush and put the shampoo on it and gloves if she has her quills up, and gently rub on her skin and quills and stomach


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Mine hates the water as well, poops every time, panics until he can be let out. But as far as convenience goes I have found the kitchen sink sprayer works best for me. I can get the water directly on his back. I have a double sink, he is in one side with just a small amount of water to cover his feet, then I run the spout in the other side to feel the temperature, and use the sprayer on him directly. Watch the water level as it can fill up quickly but this method helps me with a little guy who is squirmy.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

hedgieball said:


> The bucket has high straight sides that she can't quite get out of at full stretch, and I'm able to shampoo her okay.


You can use this to your advantage. I had the same problem for the same reasons awhile back. I had a rectangular bucket and she'd stretch to get her front feet up on the lip. While she was standing there, I'd sort of hold her with one hand to keep her from slipping and splashing down sideways and wash her with the other.

She was able to pull herself up and out when feeling very motivated. My thought is that yours will learn too, so don't turn your back.


----------



## NSO209 (Feb 25, 2018)

I just tried giving my little girl her first bath and she hates me right now. I just ised some coconut oil b/c she’s wuilling and I’m trying to ease her pain a little. But she ended up balling up all the way so I just rubbed on what I could. Didn’t go as smoothly as I antcipated.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please check the date on a thread before posting. This thread is from 2009.


----------



## alisa (Dec 7, 2017)

i had the same problem,sub'd


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please check the date on a thread before posting, this is a very old thread and the forum rules state to not post on old threads.


----------

